# Norwich Audi - Dealer



## dancoopbron (Feb 22, 2009)

Had a good experience with Norwich Audi today...

Serviced my wifes 3.2 V6....

Done 15k. Completed a pollen FIlter change and even threew in a free alloy bolt cap cover thingy..

All for the grand total price of £240!

Very helpfull people....Even cleaned the car!


----------



## neps74 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi,

Although i havent used Norwich Audi yet I have spoken to them and they were very helpful indeed.

I was having problems with the Lowestoft dealership and found them unhelpfull and quite rude. So thought I'd try Norwich what a differance, as they couldnt do enough to assist.

their prices do seem very reasonable and I was quoted £349.00 for camblelt and another £40.00 for water pump. Strangely this was almost £200.00 cheaper than Lowestoft Robinsons!!

Nick


----------



## farmo (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry if this is too late, I've had enough of using main dealers in this area i.e. Lowestoft, Gt Yarmouth, and I use Norwich for my company car, they are the best of a bad bunch imo, so took my TT to Shawn Taylor service centre at Mountergate NR1 as they are Audi (especially the TT) VW, Merc & BMW specialists.
I have been driving for over 20 years and I can truly say, it is without doubt the best Garage I have ever used, they are the most honest & freindly people you could ever meet, with good old fashioned priciples, which are hard to find.

They done the Cambelt kit and water pump for £349.00 inc vat

Full 4 wheel alignment using the Sun Snap-on Diagnostic Equipment (which is used for their race cars) for less than £78.00 +vat
(I was quoted £200 by Norwich Audi, and they use the same equipment)

Labour rates are £39.00 inc vat or less!! Yes less!!! Norwich Audi are £105

I also had new powerflex ARB bushes, new brake hoses, brake fluid changed and a full inspection, all in with the above for £516.00 +vat. And I get 30% off parts when I use them again.
Stealers would have charged approx £1100.00 (+ whatever else they would have conned you into paying for imo)

Just tell them Steve from UK Fire told you to go there and I'm sure they will do you a deal


----------



## Asher_m (Jun 16, 2009)

i can not stand dealerships either.. the car wash and cup of tea is nice, but would rather have honest mechanics with decent prices...
The Norwich garage I recommend is 'car auto haus' NR6 - 01603 488316 - ask for Jamie

charges £30 labour p/h plus VAT.. but for a specialist you can not complain, this garage came highly recommended by few friends who own VW

you can even take your own parts for him to fit!


----------



## P444UL_R (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice to know there is some locals around. I must say Norwich Audi service department is great (6-7 years ago was the last time I had an Audi). The sales side is terrible (most recent experience last year).

I put a deposit on a TTS before it was launched (subject to test drive) then someone hit me from behind and I ended up with whiplash / post concussion syndrome (commonly known as a 3 month constant screaming headache). After a couple of requests for me to take a test drive I said "I'll be in contact when I'm better". I then got a letter from the fools: They obviously interpreted this as "please put in a factory order".
It took me by shock they could try to employ pressure tactics to sell. 
Needless to say I'd had enough, got my deposit back (after a short battle with the miserable GM) and went on my merry way. 
No sorry, no nothing, just a cheque with a complements slip in through the post
Currently now looking to place said order.

Rant over and relax


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

My car will be due a service soon, and I am planning to have it done before the warrenty expires. I live in Lowestoft and after reading this thread I will now have it done in Norwich


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Can I make a suggestion? Go to Bury St Edmunds instead. At least they know how to take the headrests off.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Can I make a suggestion? Go to Bury St Edmunds instead. At least they know how to take the headrests off.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

And now I'm going to eat my words!

I took my car in to have a fault on the retrofitted xenon headlamps looked at and they couldn't have been better. They even agreed to fit the rubber strips to the boot while it was in.

I'm not sure if the lady in the service dept. is Katherine with a K or Catherine with a C, but she was brilliant - Thanks!


----------



## wobbie_t (Jan 16, 2011)

have you tryed kings lynn audi. they very good always get you in asap very friendly and can never do enough for you. would recomend prices are very good as well enven better if ya lean on them a bit :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I had my second set of services (oil, long-life and Haldex) carried out today at Norwich Audi. It was a seamlessly nice experience. I dropped the keys off and they called me when it was done. They actually checked what I asked them to and didn't seem at all phased by the extent of the modifications to the car.

The allroad has to go in next, and I won't be going anywhere else.


----------



## Cathie66 (Sep 4, 2011)

I've just been to Norwich Audi (Robinsons) for my first service .. had my 3.2 a year now. After booking the longlife serice and Haldex oil and filter change, I found another Bosch garage - Auto Test in Norwich who can provide same servicing for less. I phoned Norwich Audi.. who immediately knocked £150 off the cost!! They said they want the business and so have to be more competitive!! I thought this would be worth telling everyone.

Norwich Audi adjusted my headlights and my hood free of charge before I went to them for the service. I have always had my cars serviced with them and have always been very happy.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I took the allroad into Norwich last week for it's service and to have the dashpod looked at. The service was completed while I waited (about an hour) and the dash was confirmed as faulty and a new one ordered. They also took the wheels off for me as I couldn't get them off (corroded onto the hubs) and put anti-seize on the hubs so it wouldn't happen again.

They're great. Lovely experience from start to finish.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Purchased my latest new TT from Norwich Audi last year. What a great experience, and a great deal, after the wheeling and dealing I had to suffer with the (ex double glazing I think) salesmen at Bury St Edmunds.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

It took the TT back into Norwich Audi last Saturday for it's 3rd service (56,000 miles) and once again it was pretty seamless. They're OK with the car being modified but they're starting to look expensive at £250 for an oil change and pollen filter. It's out of warranty from 60,000 miles so I suspect I'll be going to Shark unless they sharpen their pencils.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Interim service today, & all four coil packs replaced under warranty. £149 can't complain, great service & facilities - kept me up to date on & off site as to what was happening. No advisories or extra work needed. Complimentary wash & vac. Will use again.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Rusty wheel hubs on MY 11 TT repaired as a goodwill gesture by Norwich Audi today. Free health check completed and car washed (properly) and interior vacuumed.

Two cups of decent coffee and a nice chat with the guy who originally sold me the car new.

I would thoroughly recommend this dealer. Can't fault them.


----------



## gillesn01 (Jul 23, 2018)

I bought an A3 online and I had it delivered to Coventry. From the moment I got the car, there was an unusual noise coming from the engine. I spoke with the salesman and he assured me I could take it to Coventry Audi to get it looked at. It was there for 4 days and they couldn't find the fault. I asked to reject the car but Norwich Audi told me I couldn't do this until I drove the car 300 miles to them so they could investigate! I bought the car from the salesman in Norwich on the understanding that everything could be done in Coventry as it was under manufacturer's warranty. Clearly not true. I am now in dispute with them, their Head of Business is being completely unreasonable. Trading Standards agree they have had 2 chances to fix this but Audi do not. I took this all the way to Trading Standards and The Motor Ombudsman and got so fed up with all of it I sold the Audi for a loss and bought a BMW.

STAY AWAY FROM DRY CLUTCH AUDI's...complete and utter toffee.

A

This dealership will promise you a front row seat in heaven but wouldn't reserve you a back row seat in hell.

BUYER BEWARE!


----------

